# Registry repair.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

HP Pavillion a1748x, OS Vista, both Firefox 3.5.2 & IE 8.0.6001.18813

I'm having a problem with a HP Scanjet 4890. All but one thing works and that is the photo negative scanner. While attempt to use it it does the scan and then gives an error message, "MFC HP Scan Application has stopped working."

An error search shows that it is a gray scale issue with the HP Officejet Pro K550dtn. HP tells me to fix the error I need to download a new driver for the printer which I have done and installed by replacing the current one. No updates available for the driver.

Upon then attempting to uninstall and reinstall the scanner software from either the installation disc OR driver download I get a message showing the installation will not complete due to registry errors.

Blocked installation due to registry keys slbcsp.dll, sccbase.dll, gpkcsp.dll, and Enum. I believe it says they are missing.

Will a downloadable registry repair correct the problem OR should I purchase a registry cleaner and repair software?

Your thoughts. I have some old negatives that I would really like to get scanned.

I've never dinked with registry before so am pretty shy on doing much with it myself.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Question - when you do the driver download, are you using the small download, or the full-on, super-whamodyne HUGE download? If you're not, I'd try that one first.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, let me address the most critical point you made. Currently, there are no good "registry cleaners" out there; about 99% of registry cleaners I've found (this is purely by word-of-mouth; I don't mess with that garbage) can't be removed once they're installed, typically don't fix the problems they say they do, and generally slow the computer down. Don't get sucked in by that. The "registry keys" you quoted are *not* actual registry keys; they're DLLs. Registry keys will look something like this: "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\" etc, and that's nothing like what you've described. Do you get the error when you're trying to uninstall the software, or when you're trying to reinstall it? You're sure that the installer cites registry errors for its failure? As I said above, what you quoted originally were not registry entries; i'd need to see exactly what you're getting when you try to fix this, and what you're doing (removing the printer software, as opposed to installing it). If it's not too much trouble, would you mind attaching a screen-shot of the installer window with your next post? To take a screen-shot, press and hold "alt" and tap "print screen", then open "paint", right click on the blank canvas and choose "paste", then go to "file" and choose "save" and give it a name and save it (preferably somewhere that you know where it is). Then follow the instructions for posting images, located in the aptly-named thread on this forum.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Keep in mind, everyone, that we need to keep it as simple as possible; we absolutely want all the knowledge and experience we can get, but our task first and foremost is to help people, and the easiest way to do that is to post in a manner they can understand.

You might, believe it or not, try actually calling HP first. 99% of the time, any company will give free hardware/software installation support, and support for issues relating to installation. True, you might get 'Habib' - but at least Habib has a detailed set of instructions related to said hardware/software, and they MADE the printer.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And Leo Laport The Tech Guy says Forget about doing ANY Registry repairing. You may do more harm then good.
It is NOT Necessary to do this ARegistry Cleanup things that you see popping up all around the net and in e mails.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Been doing tech support professionally for 11 years now at: huge, medium and small companies, I can count on my fingers the number of times I've had to go into any computers registry. 

Unless you are a professional or you just like playing around and don't care if you need to format your computer and start over - stay away from the registry.

If dll's are missing put their name in a google search and see what they are, it may be possible to download and install them (but find out what they are first) You can also copy the exact error message and do a google search and come up with solutions -- when you have computer problems google is your friend - google really does know everything, just copy the exact error into a google search box hit enter and start reading.


----------

